# How to keep Orange Oil scent



## Sunaelurus (Feb 25, 2014)

I've heard through this forum that orange oil scent doesn't last well in cp. Is there another oil or scent that would help boost the citrusy smell? Thanks!


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 25, 2014)

I read some where that litsea cubeba EO will help to fix the scent, and maybe lemongrass?
Id also read that mixing the EO with a bit of bentonite clay helps as well. Not tried that, but I did use litsea cubeba with tangerine 5x and the orange hasn't faded.


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2014)

You can also mix it with a bit of cornflour.


----------



## Sunaelurus (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! The Litsea sounds interesting, I might go with that.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 26, 2014)

I will also soak grated citrus peel in the EO, then add that to the soap.  I think it helps the scent stick.


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2014)

I use litsea or clay.  You can also use 5X orange, it is supposed to have staying power.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've had good luck mixing cornstarch into my citrus eo's


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 28, 2014)

^^^^
Good to know because I have cornstarch and rice flour just not cornflour.


----------



## green soap (Feb 28, 2014)

Litsea and lemongrass will help, but they also contribute their own scent.  Not that it is a bad thing, I do it.

Something else that has not been mentioned:  citrus EOs have very low flash points, so it helps to keep the soap under the flashpoint temperature for as long as possible.  Gel temperatures are usually in the 140F-170F range - so gelling your citrus soaps is not helping scent retention.

EO                flash point F
orange     115

other citrus:

grapefruit      109
tangerine    124
lemon       115

now just for reference:
lemongrass   169
cinnamon leaf   194


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 1, 2014)

ilovesoap2--cornflour is just another name for cornstarch. 

I've only tried scenting soap with citrus once, and even with cornstarch and not gelling it didn't hold. (Or at least the other EO is completely overpowering what little may or may not remain.)


----------



## CaraCara (Mar 1, 2014)

Try mixing the EO with clay or cornstarch and let it sit for a while. If you are adding anything like citrus zest or calendula you can soak those as well.  The alternative is HP (the scent will last if you let the soap cool enough and then add your EO's with your superfat oils), or blend your EO's with citrus FO's.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 1, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> ilovesoap2--cornflour is just another name for cornstarch.
> 
> I've only tried scenting soap with citrus once, and even with cornstarch and not gelling it didn't hold. (Or at least the other EO is completely overpowering what little may or may not remain.)



It's almost as confusing as sweet potato and yam but not quite.  Cornflour is finely milled corn/cornmeal complete with all the nutrients.  Cornstarch is just the carb/starch..that white powdery stuff mostly used for making gravy. And for soaping for holding scents


----------



## Lin (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe cornstarch is called cornflour in some countries.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^
It is.
Tapioca is another one that confuses too but there is tapioca starch which is different from tapioca flour...oh and potato too. There is potato flour different from potato starch.


----------



## anniekins (Mar 5, 2014)

Actually I have recently learn that tapioca starch= tapioca flour but potato starch does NOT =potato flour. Lol, all the weird things I have learned while learning to eat gluten free.


----------



## Alaska beauty (Mar 11, 2014)

Cold pressed oils will react with lye, try to use steam distilled oils or cook you soap to HP before adding them. Steam distilled can be sold as folds they extracted differently and they smell differently. Orange folded oil will smell more sweet.  Lemongrass and Litsea alway extracted by steam distillation. I love Grapefruit in my soaps, for me only hot processes can hold it in soap.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Mar 11, 2014)

How much cornstarch should I use for an oz of orange oil?


----------

